# Who works in a rescue?



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

And how do you not have hundreds of dogs?!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Id love to, but i get upset at just going to open days at cp.

But well done to those who do x


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Eugener said:


> Dogs are very helpful in search and rescue job. They have a good smell sense which leads them to even a minute examination. German Shepherd is one of the best breed which is used by police in crime investigation operation.


Is this spam? I can`t be a**ed to look.......


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I do, and I have one rescue dog and one rescue cat. My OH won't let me have anymore


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Is this spam? I can`t be a**ed to look.......


Don't think so...no link :confused1:

Little random though


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i do!!
if i didnt live onsite then i would have loads of dogs, i kinda see them as mine anyway!!!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I did, and I managed to adopt 5 in two years.... adding to my two already. Seven is just too many pet dogs IMO and I vowed I would never do it again, 3 is my perfect number, but, if I worked in rescue I just know I'd have more... especially the older ones that nobody wants.

My husband did threaten to leave, until he realised that it would actually free up more space, so I could bring more pooches home.... 

Men! They promise you one thing then do another......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have done & will do again once I'm back at college, I'm currently too busy with our puppy & kitten


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i do! and have brought one home. no more though. im at my limit with 3.


----------



## Miranda Luck (Aug 4, 2010)

I limit myself to four dogs, two cat and one parrot at any one time. I know this is the limit of my capabilities to ensure enough time, cuddles, food and vet bills! :thumbup:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> i do!!
> if i didnt live onsite then i would have loads of dogs, i kinda see them as mine anyway!!!


NAWT on the A41? I couldn't come to the Open Day cos I would cry over that springer and I can't have him.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to, worked for cp, took all the 'broken' cats that no one wanted


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> NAWT on the A41? I couldn't come to the Open Day cos I would cry over that springer and I can't have him.


thats the one,that springer is my boy,i`ve worked with him for a long time and have a very strong bond.
I can`t have him either as i have a dog,but i spend my days off with him.
I did an agility diplay with him on open day and he won our version of the doggy olympics last month









































I absolutley adore him,he`s got his problems but he amazing


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Knowing how much I care many people have asked why I dont work in a rescue. But its beacuse I care that I know I couldnt do it..

All those abandoned or neglected dogs and acts of cruelty would give me a breakdown ..
So hats off to all those who can and who do..:thumbup: you are :aureola:
I would love to but it would break my heart so I stick to adopting .. now 3 dogs one parrot..and supporting my local rescue and animal ambulance.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

:001_huhog have good smell sensitivity so they can use in the rescue.


----------



## PawsPlaza (Apr 2, 2013)

I volunteer at a RSPCA rescue ad rehoming center. I live in a small flat and have 2 old cats (16) so it would be unfair on them to bring home one of the many dogs and cats I fall in love with. I want a staffy to play with, a greyhound for therapy and a bull mastiff to cuddle. But one day I will pick just one!
Some dogs spend soooo log in rescue it breaks your heart. Anything small fluffy and cute, rehomed in a couple of weeks.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

PawsPlaza said:


> I volunteer at a RSPCA rescue ad rehoming center. I live in a small flat and have 2 old cats (16) so it would be unfair on them to bring home one of the many dogs and cats I fall in love with. I want a staffy to play with, a greyhound for therapy and a bull mastiff to cuddle. But one day I will pick just one!
> Some dogs spend soooo log in rescue it breaks your heart. Anything small fluffy and cute, rehomed in a couple of weeks.


How do you go about volunteering?


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

My gf volunteers at the Manchester Dogs Home sometimes. They just give her one dog to walk, usually a small one.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

i volunteer at a small rescue with dogs, cats and small animals, its a joke how many things need homes and theres not spaces...as soon as one is gone, another comes in! Ive taken in two bunnies from here which i adore but i already had a zoo before i volunteered there so as much as some just got to me ive had to say goodbye to a lot of animals! the charity really care and their checks are very thorough so i guess its nice to see them go to great families


----------



## calixte (May 10, 2013)

That is the question i asked myself before fostering dogs for rescue. I worried not to be able to let them go It can be hard to see a foster dog go. But I find it so rewarding that it doesn't matter. I know they have a good life ahead.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't work for but was a volunteer for a number of years. I actually didn't find it too hard at all- mainly I think because the rescue was a good one and I considered these dogs the lucky ones who were safe with the correct medical care, a warm bed, toys, treats, regular daily walking, social contact throughout the day (human and canine) and a square meal. It is more than plenty of dogs in actual homes get! I was only ever tempted by a handful of dogs over a couple of years!

The hardest experience I had was getting a dog to walk who bore a very close resemblance to my own who had only recently passed away. There were many tears on that walk.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I worked in rescue, but still lived at home with my parents so couldn't adopt any of the dogs, although I did take on a little pet mouse someone brought in, I couldn't resist her!

There was a gorgeous Rottie I fell in love with while I was there, but I just couldn't have him, I cried my eyes out on my last day - we weren't supposed to go into a dogs kennel without reason but I just went in with him and spent 10 minutes cuddling him, he was sat on my lap and just snuggled up to me, I think he was greatful for the human company as at the rescue I was at, we just didn't have enough time to spend with the dogs - which is why I left. He found his forever home shortly afterwards though


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

i volunteer for a few rescues and i cry every time one goes to a new home. it is very hard but i just think of the next one that needs me. if i kept them all i wouldnt be able to help the others. x


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

I work in a rescue and have rescued alot of animals. luckily I have a farm as home so have the space, currently 6 dogs 4 rescue, 10 ferrets 7 rescue, 3 rescue chinchillas, 2 rabbits one wild who Im caring for as hes got a poorly leg. and various chickens. it's expensive and time consuming but to know they are safe fed loved and have a home for life is priceless and makes it all worth it. luckily my boyfriend has no problems with my crazy animal loving ways and helps me rescue more and take care of the zoo lol.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

I work for Happy Staffie Rescue  & it makes me sad how many dogs we have ):

Happy Staffie Rescue (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dog Rescue)


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I worked in rescue, but still lived at home with my parents so couldn't adopt any of the dogs, although I did take on a little pet mouse someone brought in, I couldn't resist her!
> 
> There was a gorgeous Rottie I fell in love with while I was there, but I just couldn't have him, I cried my eyes out on my last day - we weren't supposed to go into a dogs kennel without reason but I just went in with him and spent 10 minutes cuddling him, he was sat on my lap and just snuggled up to me, I think he was greatful for the human company as at the rescue I was at, we just didn't have enough time to spend with the dogs - which is why I left. He found his forever home shortly afterwards though


Loving you picture by the way


----------



## PawsPlaza (Apr 2, 2013)

reddd123 said:


> How do you go about volunteering?


Contact your nearest Rescue center (search the web) and give them a call, The RSPCA are completely over worked and it takes them ages to sort it out usually, but you will get there in the end!

Good luck


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

i work for a horse rescue does that count ?


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I do  If I had my own place and could afford to do so I'd probably succumb to temptation and take a few home. I did end up with Breeze after working at the kennels she used to live at; she was unplanned but was one of the best decisions I've made. Most of my colleagues' pets are from the centre.

Have fallen in love with a lot of dogs over the last year and fortunately/unfortunately my dad has dug his heels in and refused to let me bring another home. I was close to convincing him with a Papillon but no such luck!


----------



## Ruby12345 (Jul 28, 2013)

when i was made redundant I emailed local rescues to see if I could apply to volunteer. Both said they had a waiting list! Probably for the best as who knows what I would have come home with


----------

